# BBQ sauce w/ smoked Jalapeno peppers



## jirodriguez (Feb 3, 2010)

So my soon to be brother in law gave me a jar of jalapeno BBQ sauce and asked me if I could duplicate it. I made a fairly basic tomato based BBQ sauce, but for the Jalapeno's I got the great idea to smoke them for about 2 1/2 hours with some hickory (was doing chicken and tossed the peppers on at the same time).

This was a really, really, fast, rough attempt so I didn't keep track of anything really, but I will say the smoked Jalapeno's were awesome! Added a nice kick, and wonderfull smokey flavor. I am going to have to really work on the base sauce till I get a consistancy that I like then add the peppers.

I would highly recomend smoking Jalapeno's and vacuum packing them to keep on hand for all kinds of sauces and what not.


----------



## rdknb (Feb 3, 2010)

I agree on the bacon lol


----------

